# My ten gallon



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello I have redone my tank and I'm starting a journal so feel free to fallow of you wish

Tank specs
Standard 10 gallon

Fish
-two rabbit snails
-two otocats
-one sword tail guppy
-two amano shrimp
-two African dwarf frogs

Plants
-java fern
-anubias
-anubias nana
-crypt
-riccia ( carpet)
- unknown small needle plant 
- hydro














































Let me know what you guys think  any tips would be great!!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you need to resize your photos


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe I took them with my iPhone and uploaded them from it are they viewable?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Blitzcraze said:


> Maybe I took them with my iPhone and uploaded them from it are they viewable?


Sort of - they're close to twice as wide as my screen's viewable area.
And taller too.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

That because there 720 p


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Update my plants are growing in nicely!!!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I think you should resize the picture. really hard to see


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want to keep your plants, I'd get rid of the rabbit snails. After all, they're called "rabbit snails" for a reason.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I have had them in there for 6 months alot of trial and error they won't eat most plants but the love grassy plants but so far won't touch any of the other plants! I won't get rid of my rabbit snails they remind me of elf with a shell made of those chocolate rose buds  lol


----------

